# Schnur verdrallt immer



## EsoxHunter92 (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe mir dieses jahr wiedermal neue Schnur gegönnt. Auf fast allen meiner Raubfrollen befindet sich jetzt eine:

0,30 Zander Monoschnur von Zebco.

So die Schnur hab ich raufgemacht, so dass nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig Schnur drauf ist. Ganz normal wie ich es auch immer gemacht habe.
 Das problem wenn ich mit Pose oder auf Grund auf Zander angle, benutze ich immer ein Gummiband und angle mit offener Rolle. Wenn ich jetzt aber den Bügel der Rolle aufmache, springt mir die Schnur in Metern von der Rolle herunter un verdrallt sich ineinander? Is das bei neuer Schnur normal? Also sowas hatte ich noch nie. Die Schnur ist jetzt
2 tage auf den Rollen


----------



## rallye-vid (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schnur verdrallt immer*

Mono sollte man ja richtig rum draufspulen..


----------



## Fanne (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schnur verdrallt immer*

wenns neue schnur ist , ist das meinermeinung ziemlich immer so ! 

richtig rum aufspulen ? |bigeyes

wenn ich ne neue spule schnur  anbreche und halte die schnur nicht unter spannung auf der gekaufte n rolle , springt diese auch runter 

meiner meinung ist das ab 28er stärke normal weil diese etwas steifer ist zum anfang


gruss


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schnur verdrallt immer*

Richtig rum ? Ich kann die Rolle ja nur nach vorne drehen. Also auch nach hinter aber das hätte ich ja gemerkt, das ich rückwerts drehe :q:q:q


----------



## crazyFish (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schnur verdrallt immer*

Ja ne Mono hat einen Memory Effekt, spricht sie will immer wieder die alte Form einnehmen (die Verkaufsspule mit dem großen Durchmesser).
Das "Umgewöhnen" braucht je nach Schnur ein paar Tage, beschleunigen kann man es ein wenig indem man die Schnur in lauwarmes Wasser legt...


----------



## crazyFish (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schnur verdrallt immer*

Das mit dem falsch rum aufspulen kommt immer wieder auf, nur konnte es mir noch keiner so erklären, dass ich es nachvollziehen konnte...


----------



## rallye-vid (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schnur verdrallt immer*

Dann denkt nochmal drüber nach.

cF, genau. Wenn man sie, ja ähm hust, nicht so auf die Spule draufspult wie sie auf der original Rolle drauf war, springt sie runter. Eben der Memory-Effekt.

Glaubs einfach, sowas gibts... 

Es findet sich bestimmt jemand ders besser erklären kann :q


----------



## Fanne (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schnur verdrallt immer*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Dann denkt nochmal drüber nach.
> 
> cF, genau.




Rallye dann erklärs mir mal , hatte neulich auch das problem beim quappenangeln , auf einmal war die ganze rolle verfutzt weil die schnur gesprungen ist


----------



## Nitro (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schnur verdrallt immer*

Mach mal ein schweres Grundblei dran und werf 10mal aus so weit du kannst,da nach sollte es besser sein.Was auch sehr gut geht aber leider nicht immer möglich ist von einem Motorboot die Schnur ohne was dran von der Rolle laufen lassen und ordentlich Gas geben da nach einfach wieder aufkurbeln und fertig!


----------



## rallye-vid (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schnur verdrallt immer*



Fanne schrieb:


> Rallye dann erklärs mir mal , hatte neulich auch das problem beim quappenangeln , auf einmal war die ganze rolle verfutzt weil die schnur gesprungen ist



Billige Schnur? #c 

Ich kanns dir nicht besser erklären als oben (habe da was editiert) #h


----------



## Fanne (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schnur verdrallt immer*

danke rallye , billige schnur ? 

500 meter 9.95  ist glaub ich ganz schön teuer :q

naja ich habs auch so gehandhabt wies nitro beschrieben hat

dicken knüppel gesucht im keller 

60 gramm F****blei dran und raus die granate !

was soll ich sagen .. haut hin#6


----------



## rallye-vid (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schnur verdrallt immer*

Verdammt teuer Fanne #6


----------



## Insomnia (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schnur verdrallt immer*

Also...um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen: Mono ist echt zickig, wenn sie neu ist. Hatte das auch, hab zig Meter in den Wind geschrieben weil mir die olle Schnur immer von der Rolle ging wenn der Bügel offen war. Totale Sch***e!!! Entweder: Schnur runter von der Rolle...wenn die Rolle nicht so voll ist passiert das nicht so leicht, oder einfach in warmes Wasser legen und abwarten. Gehr leider nicht anders, ist bei Mono so.


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schnur verdrallt immer*

Naja ich hab für 420 Meter  6,99 Eier bezahlt ! Ich fands happig teuer ^^


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schnur verdrallt immer*

Hm ich würde das gerne mal mit den warmen wasser ausprobieren. Wie warm darfs sein ???

50 Grad oder ist das zu heiß ? Nicht das die Schnur irgendwie beschädigt wird.

Zur noch eine schöne Karfpenolive ran und morgen ab in den garten :q:q:q


----------



## Nitro (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schnur verdrallt immer*

was habt ihr denn für ein Garten?
wenn ich überlege 60g Blei und ab die Post....  pass blos auf Nachbarns Scheiben auf!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schnur verdrallt immer*

Also 7 oder 9 Euro für 400-500m Schnur...das reist schon ganz schöne Löcher ins Portmonnaie. |bigeyes

Das gerade Monoschnur mit unter recht zickig ist habe ich auch schon erleben müssen/dürfen. Einige Hersteller gegen zu ihren Spulen "Anleitungen" wie die Schnur aufzuspulen ist, bei Stroft und D.A.M. ist das z.B. so. 

@ EsoxHunter92
Das Wasser sollte Warm oder besser Lauwarm und NICHT HEISS sein.


----------



## Chrizzi (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schnur verdrallt immer*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Das mit dem falsch rum aufspulen kommt immer wieder auf, nur konnte es mir noch keiner so erklären, dass ich es nachvollziehen konnte...



So, dann will Papa dir mal helfen:








Quelle: www.waku-angelsport.de (Stroft)

Die Schnur wird mit einem "Grunddrall" aufgespult. Wenn du nun den Drall noch durch falsches aufspulen verstärkst, haste den Salat.


----------



## rallye-vid (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schnur verdrallt immer*

Danke Chrizzi,

dat habe ich gemeint #h


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schnur verdrallt immer*

Nach den Bildern versteh ich noch weniger wie vorher....
Wie Spule ich nun de Stationärrolle richtig auf? a oder b?
Desweiteren frage ich mich wie b überhaupt gehen soll.

Ich Spule immer so auf wie bei Multirollen.

mfg


----------



## Case (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schnur verdrallt immer*

Die Schnur wird wohl bei der Herstellung/Aufwicklung in sich verdreht. Dieses verdrehen bekommst Du beim Aufspulen auf Deine Rolle raus, oder Du verstärkst es.

Gehen wir von Abb. a) aus:

Du kannst Deine gekaufte Spule mit dem Ettikett/Aufkleber nach oben oder nach unten auf den Boden legen und die Schnur auf die Rolle spulen. 

Und genau da liegt der Unterschied.! Entweder du bekommst den werksseitigen Drall weitgehendst raus, oder Du verstärkst ihn. 

Ich hatte schon Schnüre, auf denen draufstand wir rum die Spule auf den Boden zu legen ist. Meißt mit dem Ettikett nach unten.

Heißes Wasser dürfte auch funktionieren, allerdings veränderst Du damit die orginalen Polymerketten, die ihre ursprüngliche Bindung aufgeben und neue bilden. 

Case


----------



## Parasol (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schnur verdrallt immer*

Hallo,



Case schrieb:


> Die Schnur wird wohl bei der Herstellung/Aufwicklung in sich verdreht.
> 
> 
> Case



genau das kann ich nicht glauben; warum sollte der Hersteller die Schnur verdrehen, was bei einem normalen Abwickelverfahren nicht auftreten kann.

Grundsätzlich müssen wir unterscheiden zwischen Drall (Verdrehen in der Schnurlängsachse) und Memoryeffekt (annehmen der Biegung des Radius der Schnurrolle).

Da der Hersteller nicht wissen kann, ob die Schnur auf eine Multi oder eine Statio gespult wird, wäre eine absichtliche Vorverdrallung Unsinn. Der Memoryeffekt ist der Grund für das "Aufspringen auf der Spule.


----------



## Ute (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schnur verdrallt immer*

Handwarmes Wasser nehmen.
Ich lege die neue Schnurrolle in ein Eimer mit Wasser und zieh sie dann auf, aber mit etwas Spannung. Und lasse sie dann ein paar Tage im warmen Zimmer liegen. Da gab es noch nie Probleme mit.


----------



## Case (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schnur verdrallt immer*



Parasol schrieb:


> genau das kann ich nicht glauben; warum sollte der Hersteller die Schnur verdrehen, was bei einem normalen Abwickelverfahren nicht auftreten kann.
> 
> Grundsätzlich müssen wir unterscheiden zwischen Drall (Verdrehen in der Schnurlängsachse) und Memoryeffekt (annehmen der Biegung des Radius der Schnurrolle).
> 
> Da der Hersteller nicht wissen kann, ob die Schnur auf eine Multi oder eine Statio gespult wird, wäre eine absichtliche Vorverdrallung Unsinn. Der Memoryeffekt ist der Grund für das "Aufspringen auf der Spule.



Wickel mal einfach 10 Meter Elektrokabel von Deiner Heckenschere über Oberarm und Hand auf. Und zwar so, dass sich das Kabel nicht ausdrehen kann. Du wirst feststellen, dass Deine aufgewickelten 10 Meter, nachdem Du sie vom Arm genommen hast, keine sauber Rolle bilden, sondern sich zu einer 8 verformen.

Und genau das wird durch das verdrehen in der Schnurlängsachse ( sehr gut gesagt #6 ) verursacht. Natürlich spielt der Memory-Effekt auch eine Rolle. 

Ich hatte das Problem mit verdrallten Schnüren auch schon. Das einzig wirksame war, eine Wasserkugel mit guten Wirbeln an die Schnur zu hängen,  und diese dann so weit wie möglich mit der Strömung/Windrichtung abtreiben zu lassen. Auf diese Art ging das Verdrehen in der Schnurlängsachse raus und ich hatte Ruhe. 

Hätte ich eine sehr hohe Brücke zur Verfügung, würde ich einfach ein Blei an die Schnur knoten, das Ganze runterlassen und warten bis sich die Schnur entdrallt hat. 

Case


----------



## Parasol (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schnur verdrallt immer*

Hallo Case,



Case schrieb:


> Wickel mal einfach 10 Meter Elektrokabel von Deiner Heckenschere über Oberarm und Hand auf. Und zwar so, dass sich das Kabel nicht ausdrehen kann. Du wirst feststellen, dass Deine aufgewickelten 10 Meter, nachdem Du sie vom Arm genommen hast, keine sauber Rolle bilden, sondern sich zu einer 8 verformen.
> 
> Case



damit hast Du natürlich Recht. Aber ....

solches Aufwickeln wird nur beim Kabel der Heckenschere über den Unterarm, über die offene Hand und bei der Stationärrolle praktiziert.
In industriellen Fertigungsprozessen werden lineare Spulverfahren (von Rolle zu Rolle) angewendet, die keine Verdrallung verursachen.

Zur Vermeidung von Verdrallung im anglerischen Bereich habe ich in einem anderen Beitrag meine Meinung formuliert.


----------



## Case (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schnur verdrallt immer*



Parasol schrieb:


> In industriellen Fertigungsprozessen werden lineare Spulverfahren (von Rolle zu Rolle) angewendet, die keine Verdrallung verursachen.
> 
> Zur Vermeidung von Verdrallung im anglerischen Bereich habe ich in einem anderen Beitrag meine Meinung formuliert.



Die linearen Spulverfahren erscheinen mir logisch.

Dein Beitrag zur Vermeidung von Verdrallungen würde mich interessieren. Link.?

Case


----------



## crazyFish (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schnur verdrallt immer*

@Chrissi

Danke für den Link habe dort ma selber nachgeschaut und noch ein paar Infos mehr gefunden:


			
				http://www.waku-angelsport.de/faq.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Wie verhindert man die Entstehung von Drall / Perückenbildung bei Angelschnüren?* Vorab sei angemerkt, dass die hier angesprochene Frage nicht allein  STROFT Angelschnüre betrifft, sondern mehr oder weniger auf alle Angelschnüre zutrifft. Hinsichtlich ihrer Ursache sind zwei verschiedene Arten von Drall zu unterscheiden. Ein Drall der beim Neuaufspulen von Angelschnur entsteht, und ein Drall der während des Angelns entsteht.
> 
> _Entstehung von Drall beim Neuaufspulen._
> 
> ...


----------



## Parasol (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schnur verdrallt immer*

Hallo,



Case schrieb:


> ........................................
> Dein Beitrag zur Vermeidung von Verdrallungen würde mich interessieren. Link.?
> 
> Case



versuche mal www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1888989&postcount=26


----------



## Seigorps (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schnur verdrallt immer*

Hi,
Ich hole den Thread mal aus der Versenkung.
Hab jetzt auch ständig beim Posenangeln das Problem, dass sich die Schnur sobald sie locker ist in sich verdreht und lange "Ösen" bildet. 
Beim Versuch sie zu entdrehen gabs Spliss...






Kennt jemand eine Lösung, dieses Verdrillen zu verhindern?


Grüße, Toni


----------



## Lars_L (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schnur verdrallt immer*

Einer der Hauptgründe, weswegen ich nur noch geflochtene verwende. Wenn ich dennoch mal eine Mono nutzen möchte, dann reichen mir 10-20m, die ich ans Ende binde.


----------

